# Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Delight fluffy kid pics page 7



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well it is May, time for another crop of kiddos to hit the ground 

Carissima is on day 145 today - Reg Myo

Daphne is on day 138 today (due 17 May) - Reg Myo

Snowball is on day 136 today (due 19 May) - Reg Myo

Delight is on day 131 today (due 24 May) - Reg Nigerian

and 

A-girl is on day 127 today (due 28 May) - Reg Nigerian


Loveland could POSSIBLY kid in May - due June 6 - Reg Nigerian


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch May Kidding Thread*

Well, Carissima is on day 147 and it looks like it will be a night of checks. I do not know WHY my girls think that Saturday night in the middle of Rain storms are the best time to kid - but geeze!!! LOL!

So I have her on cam - can see some visual contractions .... Mother's Day Myo kids to go with my Easter Myo kids??? Time will tell!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Carissima in kidding pen*

wow you're going to be really busy!!! hope all goes well, and wish I was there 

LW


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Carissima in kidding pen*

Cant wait to see pics of all the pretty babies.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Carissima in kidding pen*

I am not sure - but I think that I am missing posting a few kids from April also - it has just been crazy. So far, everyone is sold that is not retained for the moment and are gone to their new home (minus Diablo - as he is going to my girlfriends in Montana - so not worried about him leaving at the moment - but at least with him there - I am able to use him when I want to  )


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Carissima in kidding pen*

Wow! Looks like a busy month! Just curious.. how many goats do you have?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Carissima in kidding pen*

Total about 25 I think .... let me count - LOL


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Carissima in kidding pen*

Ok - so in fall when I was breeding - I had 20 females and 4 males. I then sold 1 myo doe and 1 buck - took me to a total of 22. Then after kidding I sold 3 more does, and 2 more bucks - that took me down to 17 total adults - then I am retaining 3 doelings - and brought in 2 bucklings - so now back up to 22 - BAHAHHAAHAH

Soooo, currently 22 goats of my own - however, all the myos are being sold after kidding - which should bring me down 17 -but then I REALLY would like to keep a doeling out of a-girl and maybe Delight this year .... LOL Oh and I have a kid pick Nubian coming back .... OH DARN IT~ LOL~


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Carissima kidded!*

Carissima kidded today with buck/doe twins. They are gorgeous!!! Love the coloring combination with the myos just like with my nigis!!!

We were blessed with a BE Dark Chocolate Chammy Buckling



















and a Blue with white belly band BE doeling .... ohhhh how I want to keep this girl!!!


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Carissima kidded! Pics up pg 1*

I love the coloring on the doeling


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Carissima kidded! Pics up pg 1*

I love the doe's color! Just beautiful!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Carissima kidded! Pics up pg 1*

Congratulations!!!!

I love the Blue Roan doe!!! Very unique!! Lilac comes to mind as a name too, not only becvause of her color but the pretty flowers are in FULL fragrant bloom at this moment!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Carissima kidded! Pics up pg 1*

They are very cute!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Carissima kidded! Pics up pg 1*

Thank you all - it is going to be SOOOO hard not to keep that blue girl - but I MUST fullfil my reservations first ... but we will see.... LOL!

Next up is Daphne - my blue eyed polled mini fainter - bred to my blue eyed mini fainting buck that I used to own!! Woo Hoo!!! I start baby watch on her in 3 days - due on the 17th! She definately only has a single in there .... so hoping for a little girl - but we will see!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Carissima kidded! Pics up pg 1*

Aww...so adorable...congrats.... :hi5:  :thumb:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Carissima kidded! Pics up pg 1*

Well we are about to start again ...

Daphne is on day 144 today (can't wait to see this breeding!!!)

and

Snowball is on day 142


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Carissima kidded! Pics up pg 1*

I am excited for you!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Carissima kidded! Pics up pg 1*

YAH!!!! Baby WATCH IS ON!!!!!!!!! We will have myo kids hopefully this weekend, early next weekend!! My pen is going to be so full of kids - myo and nigi this month!!! Can't wait!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Carissima kidded! Pics up pg 1*

Daphne is finishing up day 145 today and so I shaved her up and prepped her for kidding - man there is a TINY little micro mini under all that hair - I shaved probably the back 3rd of her and my GOSH there was hair EVERWHERE - LOL! Daphne has been moved to the kidding pen as she is just acting a little "off" and her ligs are really low - her udder has room to grow - but this way she can eat without bother and get settled in for her big day. Gosh I am so excited!!! This is my micro mini breeding and I only feel one kiddo - but that is totally fine with me  This is my blue eyed polled doe with my blue eyed horned (recessive polled) buck that is a line breeding on their grandfather - Dizzy Acres Merlin ... I cant wait to see this breeding!!! Lets hope for a doeling for ME!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Daphne 148 Snowball 146*

These girls are killing me and just waiting for me to go back to work tomorrow - grrr!

Daphne - day 148

Snowball - day 146

Delight (nigi) - day 141

Agirl (nigi) - day 137

LoveLand (nigi) - day 128

Bluebell - day 128

Panthera (nigi) - day 113


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Daphne 148 Snowball 146*

Awww.....I really hope that at least one of them delivers today.
You said Daphne is a "micro mini"? Fainter right? How big is she?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Daphne 148 Snowball 146*

yah - she is a fainter - maybe even partially silky fainter with her hair coat and blood lines. She is actually a bit smaller than most of my nigis ;-) and the sire of these kids is just as small (this is a total line breeding!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Daphne 148 Snowball 146*

Those should be some teeny babies!! Can't wait to meet them!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Daphne 148 Snowball 146*

I am really thinking that there is only a single in there - however, I do believe Snowball might beat her. Snowball's Udder is totally full teats are plumping - and ligs seem lower than Daphne's - however - it is really hard to check ligs when they tighten up to faint when you touch them - LOL!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Snowball in early labor*

Well - Hubs is on kid duty at home today. This is his first time and I am so having a hard time with this - but I have to have faith that "someone" else can do it for me ... but GOSH this is HARD!!!

I am watching on my cam since I know what to look for and will let him know when he needs to get in there ---- I am 40 minutes from the house at work.

Snowball is contracting HARD - and anticipate we should have kids within a couple hours


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Snowball in early labor*

:hug: can't wait to see them... :thumb:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Snowball in early labor*

Snowball has kidded with a single - what hubs says is a little girl with blue eyes --- but I will double check when I get home and get some pics!!!!

Next up - Dahlia!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Snowball Kidded - Daphne next*

Woo ho! :stars: 
Can't wait to see photos!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Snowball Kidded - Daphne next*

Snow's Baby - sent from hubs cell to mine to here! LOL!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Snowball Kidded - Daphne next*

Great news! It is a darling picture, looks "artified". Can't wait to see more.

Jan


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Snowball Kidded - Daphne next*

what beautiful babies!!! 

What kind of food is the green hay like stuff? Looks like goats would like it?!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Snowball Kidded - Daphne next*

Bahahhaha -

Well come to find out - hubby must of thought that goats were like BULLS - and told me it was a female with blue eyes - when in honesty it was a male with Brown - LOL! But I do believe he is polled! LOL! Silly boys - going to update pics now


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Snowball Kidded - Daphne next*

:laugh: 
Can't wait for photos!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Snowball Kidded - Daphne next*

Here HE is!! LOL!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Snowball Kidded - Daphne next*

:greengrin: Cute!!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Snowball Kidded - Daphne next*

Adorable!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Snowball Kidded - Daphne next*

And Daphne has kidded - don't know with what yet - but it is HUGE - LOL!

Pics coming!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Daphne kidded - Delight Next*

Wow your girls sure are all popping them out now!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Daphne kidded - Delight Next*

In labor -










Pushing - (and yes - not good presentation - My husband ended up having to pull her)










And the baby right after birth - still don't know what it is -


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Daphne kidded - Delight Next*

Congrats!!!! Wow....Snowball's boy is really THICK looking!

Glad that hubby was there to help Daphne, that baby looks big!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Daphne kidded - Delight Next*

Sorry all - been busy busy! Repairing fences, acclimating new momma's, transitioning babies from dam raise to bottle raise - it is just never ending right now and shows start in a couple weeks.

Anyway - J-Nels Delight is on day 145 today (well tonight now) and is HUGE!!!! She hasn't dropped yet - so not overly concerned of kidding being imminent. I am really hoping she waits till saturday (147) when people are coming to get their goat babies .... (reverse psychology - hoping it works) Delight is bred to my amazing buck Proctor Hill Farm BO TeKillYa

A-girl as I call her is on day 141 today and I swear the poor girl is as wide as she is tall. Thank goodness she is kidding soon or I would be worried of her prolapsing if she sneezes - LOL! She is bred to J-Nels Donnie

Off to go home and "baby proof" the buck pen to TRY and keep Bombay and Finn (almost 3 mo old bucklings) IN the buck pen - the little bottle baby brats!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Daphne kidded - Delight Next*

Oh gosh - well we are gearing up!!! Delight looks like a whale on twigs - day 146 and hasn't even dropped yet.... I am so looking forward to these kids! I will probably retain a doeling - and maybe a buckling - but we will see - all others will be available!

Oh and we had a duckling hatch this morning!!! YAH!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Daphne kidded - Delight Next*

Here is a picture of Delight on day 143 - she is on 147 Today and hasn't dropped - I am guessing she cant - LOL!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- delight 147 - pic added pg3*

:shocked:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- delight 147 - pic added pg3*

We had a total of 13 ducklings born - 12 are doing great - 1 not so good ... but we will see how it does!


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- delight 147 - pic added pg3*

Wow! Can't wait to see her babies!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- delight 147 - pic added pg3*

So Agirl's ligs are almost completely GONE!! She is also loosing her mucus plug, pawing at the ground, won't lay down, chewing cud super fast, and just being a royal clingy pain .... so can you say Midnight Barn Checks tonight .....

Delight is in the stall with her. Did a complete body clip on her hoping that would stimulate labor - NOPE - LOL! Ligs are a little lower but nothing concerning.... oh how it is going to be a LONG night!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Delight and Agirl in kidding stal*

well I separated the girls - Agirl can not hold still and was tearing up the stall and flinging it at poor delight. She finally layed down in her own stall for a few - but definately contracting and so it will definately be a long night!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Delight and Agirl in kidding stal*

Is that pic from the kidding cam? That is an awesome set up! Keep us posted on her...can't wait to see the babies!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Delight and Agirl in kidding stal*

Yep - it sure is - I have it on my computer so that I can watch her from in the house (delight is in the stall to the left - but i am not concerned with her tonight....

I can take the pic from the cam app on my phone then upload it to photobucket as an image on here - or send from my phone - straight to facebook! or whatever else (text, email ..)


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Delight and Agirl in kidding stal*

Oh that is so awesome! I bet that saves you lots of trips out to the barn to check on the does! :hi5:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Delight and Agirl in kidding stal*

It really is nice because then no matter where I am at, as long as I have cell service OR internet - I can watch the kidding stalls - and when people have a paid reservation on a kid, I give them access to watch also 

She seems to be progressing rather quickly - OR - she is a drama queen - LOL! Think it is time for a NAP! LOL!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Delight and Agirl in kidding stal*

Nicest part, I set my phone alarm clock, roll over, check my phone, then go back to sleep - SOOO much nicer than getting up, getting dressed, going outside across to the barn, sit in the cold, then come back to bed (mind you by then you are WIDE awake) to get back up in an hour or so!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Delight and Agirl in kidding stal*

:leap: I want details on both the kids when born, aaaand camera system! I would really like to have something like that in place before this coming season!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Delight and Agirl in kidding stal*

1:00 am check - got up to get something to drink and watch cam for a minute - and I could hear Agirl yelling from the barn. So I just went out and sat in her pen to watch her - he comes and crawls in my lap ... baby talking. I stayed for almost a half hour - leave - starts YELLING again! Silly girl

Also looks like maybe mild contractions from Delight 

Tisie - for your house, you would need to have a seperate internet in your barn - I am pushing max on the wireless here and your barn is WAY farther from your house than mine, unless Hubs ran cable from the house to your barn ... and even then that is a LONG dang way!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Delight and Agirl in kidding stal*

Love you're set up Allison. :thumb: 
I am planning on getting a cam as well--- but our barn (to be built in Oct., Yay!) is gonna be a little too far from our house as well. Could you send me some info on your cam, PM?

You've got some beautiful girls there, Allison! 
Go Delight and AGirl! :stars:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Delight and Agirl in kidding stal*

Well Agirl and Delight have a plot against me - they are acting just their regular selves this morning! LOL! Agirl's udder is nice and tight, ligs gone, screaming, and nasty NASTY soft stool - like she poo'd on the fence - so guess what I was cleaning this morning....

All the ducklings made it through their first night outside the nest (Momma won't go back to the nest because I am in and out of the barn) so now she hangs with them in the goat pen.

Delight still needs to get that udder filled up but ligs are barely there - so hopefully soon. Of course it is to rain for the next 5 days straight and I am supposed to work!! GRRRRR


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Delight and Agirl in kidding stal*

Too bad we can't watch.  Hope everyone kids out ok. :thumb:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Delight and Agirl in kidding stal*

Weeellllll hopefully we will be slowly building a barn up by the house!! YAY!! It will however be a slow process. So not sure if it will be done by next kidding season. What kind of cam you have!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Delight and Agirl in kidding stal*

Because I run on an IP instead of a webhost - I can't have alot of people on it or it bogs down my entire internet for the camera and my home .... sorry.

Thank you for the well wishes, I am pretty excited! I am hoping for a doeling from each to keep for my herd 

Tisie and talitha - it is the TrendNet 422-W is what I have. It is wireless or wired - either way. I know that the iPhone has the app to be able to watch on your phone - not sure on other phones if there is an app or not.

I really do like this cam. Runs better if wired - for sure - however it does great wireless for what I need - but I also added an antennae booster.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Delight and Agirl in kidding stal*

I've got just regular security cams, wired, but I've got a wireless too and I can view it with my Samsung galaxy S. Neither system is too hard to set up.  But I prefer the wired when I can cause the picture is a lot better. ALso, if you get security cams and not IP cams more people can view your cam, but you have to have it streamed over a website like marestare, ustream, ect.

So there are pro's and cons to both systems.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Delight and Agirl in kidding stal*

Oh yah - definately! I completely agree. I got the one that I did because of cost (about 200 or so on the internet) and I could do wireless or not, had great clarity, color, sound both ways, and I didn't have to pay for a webhost  I also like being able to control who is watching me and who is not - LOL! So yes, maybe a bit of a control freak - but with what I wear / look like when I go to the barn, my "crack" hanging out, or in an emergency - I am usually by myself so no one to shut off the cam or warn me of "Really - you are going to the barn where people can see you like THAT" - LOL


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Delight and Agirl in kidding stal*

We are getting closer --- shouldn't be long now!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Delight and Agirl in kidding stal*

Agirl gave us twin doelings!!! Both buckskin!! One is brown and black - the other might be a tan and black!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Agirl kidded - delight next*

Congrats!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Agirl kidded - delight next*

Here we are. I will probably retain one - since Tisie (momma B) has their sire now (not to mention I kept 2 other doelings out of him and Natalie - OhCee - took the buckling so I can use him) ... but we will see ... how the heck can I say NO???

These are at about 30 min old -

b22-









b23 -


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Agirl kidded - pics pg 5*

Very Cute!!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Agirl kidded - pics pg 5*

So pretty congrats.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Delight is about to kid *

Sitting in the barn stall with delight - who is try to lay on me!!! Shouldn't be much longer!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Delight is about to kid *

Did you pasture breed or hand breed these does? It is amazing how they are all spaced out so close together but just enough time between.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Delight is about to kid *

Oh no! Everything is leash bred here so I have exact dates


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Delight is about to kid *

I had pasture bred my 5 does last October and had to guess when I could start having kids. Well 153 days after I put the buck with them the first mom kidded and the other 4 all kidded within that week. I was lucky!

Is there a way that you are able to get your does to cycle so they can be bred like that? I think part of what worked for me was that they had been together for quite sometime and maybe the book threw them in to heat? :shrug: I would love for it to happen the same way this Fall!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Delight is about to kid *

Triplets - 2 ducklings and a doeling - I am beat tired and need a good shower - will post newborn pics to
tomorrow..... But I am very happy!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Delight is about to kid *

Whoohoo!!! Congrats on the kiddos Allison! :thumb: ....and I can tell you're tired...you wrote ducklings instead of bucklings...hehehe.  Get some rest!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Delight is about to kid *

oh yah - i posted from my phone still in the barn - it wasn't the best delivery - and I was scared there for a minute - but with a deep breath and knowing "I can do it" everything worked out and everyone is alright.... so when assigning birth order - do you assign the way THEY wanted to come out - or the way you made them come out - LOL!!!

B24 - Buckling - Dark Chammy!!!

B25 - Buckling - Black with minimal white

B26 - Doeling - Dark Chammy with minimal white splash - GORGEOUS!!!

Logan - I just did selective breeding - by age, weight, and when I wanted certain does to kid out ;-) now Snowball and Daphne - I luted and made them come into heat because I needed them bred and they were pulling silent heats on me so I kept missing them! I don't like them all to kid at the same time because I bottle raise part time at 2 weeks of age - so it is easier to NOT have 20+ bottle babies every morning when I work full time and go to college full time also!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Delight kidded Trips!! May done?*

Congrats on the 3 kids!
Glad you were able get them out safe.

Oh my you have your hands full! I don't bottle feed but wow that would add a lot of work with so many kids.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Delight kidded Trips!! May done?*

I am not sure how you bottle feed with work and school too.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Delight kidded Trips!! May done?*

Its a royal PAIN that is for sure! LOL!

I am pulling 6 kids to start on bottles this weekend ... 3 will be with me for a week before they go home to their new homes - and then the three doelings  Then when the 3 go home, I will be pulling 2 boys and they will be on bottles. Are ya confused like I am just reading that - BAHAHAHHAH!

So ... would ya like to see "wet" pics of Delights kiddos???


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Delight kidded Trips!! May done?*

Oh yes! We would love to see!!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Delight kidded Trips!! May done?*

I want to see them!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Delight kidded Trips!! May done?*

B24 - Buckling










B25 - Buckling










B26 - Doeling - Retained


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Delight kidded Trips!! May done?*

I will be getting fluffy pics - just haven't had time the last couple nights :-(


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Delight kid pics pg 6*

Oooh, pretty colors on the doe kid!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Delight kid pics pg 6*

Congrats! Love the color of the doeling!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Delight kid pics pg 6*

So cute!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Delight kid pics pg 6*

Thank you all!! I love her to pieces!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Delight kid pics pg 6*

ADORABLE!!!!! I just love the B/W boy too!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Delight kid pics pg 6*

Wow! What a stunning girl!!! Congrats!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Delight kid pics pg 6*

aww cute!

just out of interest - is it not harder to start them on bottles so late? I mean, I wouldve thought that they would be absolute pains to try to get to take the bottle after being used to their mothers for so long!

LW


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Delight kid pics pg 6*

Not usually - I have some that are pretty stubborn, but hunger and persistance always prevails  If they are being a booger after a couple days of morning only bottles - then they get pulled full time  It is just hard for me - I work 40 min each way from work, and only "sometimes" get my lunch break - so if they are on the 12 hour bottle rotation - it really does help


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch-May- Delight kid pics pg 6*

Fluffy pics of Delight's kiddos!!

Buckling -










Buckling -










Doeling - Rogue - Retained


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh my goodness!!!! They are pretty!! Of course I love the doeling! But that little b&w buckling looks nice! And that is one of my least fav colors!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

But it is better than buckskin - you KNOW how much I hate that coloring!!! i do find myself leaning more and more towards the black and white one as the buckling to keep - Ohhhh its such a hard decision. I went out and watched them running and playing for sometime today TRYING to decide!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Love, love, love the pink nose on the doeling!! I'm a sucker for pink noses.

The white one in the background of the one buckling's photo is too cute.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

haha - that is my myotonic micro mini buckling (wether). I was sooo hoping that breeding would be a doeling so I could keep it .... he is a hoot to watch!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Idk?? I went back and looked again. The chammy looks like he may be a little longer bodied, but the little b&w guys neck looks a bit longer??? Tough choice. Are you gonna give it some time, and set them up and take pics?
That helped me some, but I am not as experienced either?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute! I also noticed the white one in the back of the photo.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

even as a wether, If he wasn't "presold" prior to birth I probably would have kept him as a pet - he is a hoot!


----------

